# crack in transom Hydra Sports



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Water has been getting in bridge area..lot of water.
First I filled bilge with water in my driveway with plug in...let sit overnight...hardly any water on driveway
Took boat out today....after fishing few hours..I checked bildge and foot of water.
Looked through access holes. looked like water running down...so I assume it's where transom fiberglass is cracked in the pics. 

Any ideas or what I am looking at to fix it. is it something. Average guy can repair or do I need boat expert to charge a leg and 2 arms

Thanks for any help


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

We had the transom repaired on my 79 hydrasport by mike lamb (spelling?) A couple years ago pretty much the same problem all the wood was rotted out in the transome believe the price was around 3k with him fixing a half dozen other little spots on the boat


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

cody&ryand said:


> We had the transom repaired on my 79 hydrasport by mike lamb (spelling?) A couple years ago pretty much the same problem all the wood was rotted out in the transome believe the price was around 3k with him fixing a half doze
> n other little spots on the boat


OUCH !
not what I wanted to hear..lol
Its 1984 I think,.probably only worth twice that if I am lucky


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Forgot pics. Of boat


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

doesn't look like the cause of water intrusion to me....?? You may need to DOUBLE, TRIPLE check your bilge hose and livewell hose, and the thru-hull fittings. if you have a cracked hose or thru hull it will leak alot of water, I don't think those cracks look like the culprit....??


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is the exact same model boat as yours mayb a larger size mine is the 24 and we kinda when threw the same thing with the boats value but fixed it anyways


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a suggestion, gonna be a mess but if you get some dye or leak detectant, mix it with water and pour on the deck, if it's coming thru the cracks, it'll be the color of the dye.

And that's a heck of a tear around the bolt in the first pic.


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

BIGRIGZ said:


> doesn't look like the cause of water intrusion to me....?? You may need to DOUBLE, TRIPLE check your bilge hose and livewell hose, and the thru-hull fittings. if you have a cracked hose or thru hull it will leak alot of water, I don't think those cracks look like the culprit....??


i would be happy if it turned out that simple..lol water was runnin down from top somewhere top of bildge compartment.

but i filled the bildge/boat hull with water..so much that water is in forward storage compartments..that have drain hole so goes back to bildge..pump.
bildge pump and aerator motor and i think hoses and all thru-hull fitting were underwwater i am sure... so much that overfull holes in top of livewell had water running back into livewell...but barely a drip on ground.

i would hope you could be right..but that is why i did all that first.


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

cody&ryand said:


> Mine is the exact same model boat as yours mayb a larger size mine is the 24 and we kinda when threw the same thing with the boats value but fixed it anyways



yeah mine is 1985 21 ft


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

I wanted to remind you about the plug in the live well. My boat filled up the sub floor in the gulf because the plug was not in the livewell


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Glenn395 said:


> I wanted to remind you about the plug in the live well. My boat filled up the sub floor in the gulf because the plug was not in the livewell


ty plug was in livewell....i did that the other day and thought that was the problem...but it wasnt. too simple for me to have that be issue...lol

but good point that i learned too


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

kanaka said:


> Here's a suggestion, gonna be a mess but if you get some dye or leak detectant, mix it with water and pour on the deck, if it's coming thru the cracks, it'll be the color of the dye.
> 
> And that's a heck of a tear around the bolt in the first pic.


yes bad crack behind both motor mounts


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

<a href="http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/onthehunt49/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150409_164529_zpsvfq9xt0w.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah286/onthehunt49/Mobile%20Uploads/20150409_164529_zpsvfq9xt0w.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150409_164529_zpsvfq9xt0w.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

removed few screws... could not push hardly any past depth of screws,
from my bad pics..where i removed drain tubes... would is solid...could not push at all with my thumb of a screwdriver.... seems very solid..

what is best way to seal cracks? is anything i can seal with that will help strengthen it ?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you store the boat with the motor trimmed up like is shown in the pictures in your third post? Do you trailer it very far with it in that position and un-supported?

From your pictures it looks like the transom is solid but is separating from the hull.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Not sure if you're looking for a fiberglass guy to fix this for you, but Custom Fiberglass Inc. in Pensacola is very good. Capt. Chris Williams dad owns it and they do very good work. Give them a shout. 850-944-5592


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Do you store the boat with the motor trimmed up like is shown in the pictures in your third post? Do you trailer it very far with it in that position and un-supported?
> 
> From your pictures it looks like the transom is solid but is separating from the hull.


what can be done about this ?


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Do you store the boat with the motor trimmed up like is shown in the pictures in your third post? Do you trailer it very far with it in that position and un-supported?
> 
> From your pictures it looks like the transom is solid but is separating from the hull.


no i live couple miles from the river... just been using the support bracket on motor....should i have support arm ?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.m-ywedge.com/


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Onthehunt said:


> removed few screws... could not push hardly any past depth of screws,
> from my bad pics..where i removed drain tubes... would is solid...could not push at all with my thumb of a screwdriver.... seems very solid..
> 
> what is best way to seal cracks? is anything i can seal with that will help strengthen it ?


Low viscosity epoxy for the cracks. 3M 5200 for the drain tube area.


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Are you familiar with this ? Was suggested on another forum ?

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...uf6kiqUXroG4r37nhwDC8cwE126piMSXBQaAhqN8P8HAQ


----------

